# TRAEGERIZED lamb shanks



## aussie84 (Apr 21, 2011)

hi,

had a crack at doing smoked lamb shanks here are some pictures for you.

enjoy








marinating in

1.5      cups L & P sauce

0.75    cups good extra virgin olive oil

0.5      cups balsalmic vinigar

2        shallotts finely chopped

1        handfull fresh garlic chives

2        handsfull fresh mint

1.5     teaspoons ground black pepper

1.5     teaspoons ground white pepper

0.25   teaspoon salt

5        tablespoons dried tomato with dried chili in olive oil found in pantry after a couple of years

1        bottle AU wines cabernet franc 2008 ( 1/2 in the marinade, 1/2 for me )

into the fridge for an overnight sleep






	

		
			
		

		
	
resting on trivet while the TRAEGER is fired up for smoking







something for the lamb to graze on while smoking







and here they are, all ready to eat.  sorry to tease you like this but i forgot to take a photo of it cut.

but they were good.













kevin


----------



## rp ribking (Apr 21, 2011)

Kevin, All of that looks mighty fine!!! I bet it tasted mighty fine too!!!


----------



## fpnmf (Apr 21, 2011)

Looks fabulous!!

   Craig


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 21, 2011)

Really looks good Kevin! Wish you would have cut into them.


----------



## venture (Apr 23, 2011)

I love lamb shanks. In fact I love true lamb in almost any form.  I braise my lamb shanks, but I don't remember ever having smoked them.  I do have a couple in the freezer.  Hmmm?  Maybe it is time to smoke some?

Yours look really good, but like Al said, a sliced pic would be nice.

Thanks for posting!

Good luck and good smoking!


----------



## fife (Apr 24, 2011)

Good smoke and nice of you to give the lamb something to graze on


----------



## cowgirl (Apr 24, 2011)

Looks fantastic Kevin!!


----------

